# Gabal chickens out??



## Stormrazor2000 (Mar 3, 2010)

One question that really puzzles me in the first module. It says that Gabal, the master of the school has gone into hiding? Why?? I mean he is supposed to be a bad ass wizard if he was able to setup a school to teach war mages. It just doesn't make sense that he would tuck tail and hide. My PCs immediately thought there must be foul play at work associated with his being absent. 

Can someone shed some light on this? Do reasons for his disappearance come out later?


Thanks!


----------



## EugeneZ (Mar 3, 2010)

Suffice it to say, SPOILERS!



Sort of. It's never made clear (until RangerWickett gets here, at least) exactly why he's in hiding, but after the PCs leave Gate Pass, sometime during their trip (but they don't find out til much later), after the Ragesians are let into the city, Gabal and his students make their last stand blowing away thousands of Ragesian troops. Seems like it was a ploy by Gabal to get the Ragesians to believe they're safe, in order to wreak the most possible devestation throughout their forces.


----------



## Stormrazor2000 (Mar 3, 2010)

Aha! Thank you very much for clearing that up! I am on the subscription model, so future events are a mystery to me.


----------



## Nebten (Mar 3, 2010)

The reason does show up later on. If you really want to know PM me because I hate putting spoilers on the board. Plus if you are also like me, I read the camapaign one module at at time, just a little bit ahead of where the party was at. To say the least, my group has just come across Gabal's whereabouts.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 3, 2010)

Well that's explained in #3, I think, which is available to subscribers.  Anyway - yes, he's a bad-ass wizard; no he can't take on an army, especially one with high level Inquisitors in it.  He's exactly what they're trained to defeat.



Spoilers -  he and his students go out in a blaze of glory, and Gabal himself dies at the hands of a red dragon.


Super spoiler - he returns later, post-death.


----------

